# strg taste ist immer gedrückt



## Shurycain (5. Januar 2009)

Morgen,

Ich hab ein Problem, 
seit grad eben spinnt meine Tastatur rum, es ist so, als ob ich immer Strg gedrückt halte. Also z.B wenn ich bei Firefox "n" drücke, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster.
Ich muss irgendne Tastenkombi eingegen haben. Weiß da wer bescheid ? Neustarten, Tastatur auf anderem Rechner checken, Abgesicherter Modus alles probiert, bitte um Hilfe,

Shury


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...habe ich ja noch nie von gehört...sicher, dass die Taste nicht einfach nur klemmt/kaputt ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Hohl die tase mal raus und guck dann mal weiter...


----------



## Shurycain (5. Januar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...habe ich ja noch nie von gehört...sicher, dass die Taste nicht einfach nur klemmt/kaputt ist?
> ...



Jap, 100 %. War auch von jetz auf nachher


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Hol die taste doch mal raus is bestimmt dreck drunter oder du musst mal die treibe neu machen.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Dann Test mal, ob andere Tastaturen funzen...


----------



## Shurycain (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hol die taste doch mal raus is bestimmt dreck drunter oder du musst mal die treibe neu machen.



Alles schon probiert


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Drück mal alle beide STRG tasten gleichzeitig vieleicht hat sie sich fest gestellt.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn nicht gug mal hier: http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-4-92311-0.html


----------



## Drazmodaan (5. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte wetten das auf dem Kontakt zur Taste (also unter der taste) der iwo drin steckt, geh mal mit nem starken Staubsauger dran, reicht dummerweise schon n kleiner blöder minikrümel aus...dann denkt der liebe Herr Rechner du drückst einfach immer...^^

So war es bei mir zumindest schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

